# lap counter for xmods



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm trying to start a XMODS club at my kids school to try to get young kids involved with rc racing. I thought xmods would be perfect because of the low initial start up cost [$50-$75]. 

I have 2 Wide L tracks from RCP and now I'm looking for a lap counter for it. I thought Kyosho made one but I really can't find any info on it. I did however find info on one from rclapcounter.com. Its their I-LAP system. It's around $600.

Anyone have any experience with these.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Here's another option to consider.
http://www.robitronic-usa.com/index.php?page=736

And heres another thread about it.
http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=224872&page=1


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

If you don't mind counting by hand without some type of transponder system i did it with a lap top and free software. Just down load from the net. If need another wide L i have three for sale. i believe www.rctiming.com is where it was located


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Go to the www.rctiming.com site and contact them about their timing system. That is what we are using in out BRP cars/trucks and they work GREAT!


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

ScottH said:


> Go to the www.rctiming.com site and contact them about their timing system. That is what we are using in out BRP cars/trucks and they work GREAT!



Do you guys run with transponders or do you just use the free program and enter laps maually.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i entered manually.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Can you guys explain what you mean by enter manually?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

just align a number to a car and as they go by a finish line area that you assign you push the number on the keyboard that is the number of the car. The program then counts the laps and runs the time management for the racing...all you have to do is pay attention and watch the numbers come by, which is limited to 10 cars on the track at one time.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We run the transponders. At $30 each shipped it is hard not to. It would be impossible to count our cars correctly on the track we run. We are turning sub 3-second laps.


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

--ScottH
I'm confused does rctiming.com have a complete system or is it just a program.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

They have a complete system. Just click on the Contact Us link on the site and shoot him an e-mail.

Here is a picture of the transponder.










The Transponder is 1.218" long x .816"wide x .600" high


And here you can see the timing bridge.










He is even working on software improvements right now that will be coming out throughout the year.


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Nice looking track you got there. Gives me alot of ideas. What did you use for the track?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

It is made out of plywood and painted with "grip-paint". The grip is worn off of it now, but we have pleanty of traction. I would think that a flat paint would provide plenty of traction.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

tfelog; We have found that a sheet of rubber from the local home improvement store works super for xmods and mini-z racers a 12x20 ft sheet only costs 75.00.If you want to check it out I have a pic of our track posted as a page in my e-bay store : 420 Tech. R/C. Its the page titled test track in the navigation bar on the left of the store home page. We used 3/4" pvc for the straights and yellow 5/8" garden hose for the curves. The whole track as it is pictured only cost around 120.00 to build, Thats cheap for 200+ sq. ft of running area.And the traction is unbeleiveable!!Also in the pic. the track is set up for racing micro-t trucks so never mind the jumps in it.


----------

